# Cheaper Drugs In N.Ireland????



## Becky39 (May 17, 2008)

Hi Girls ...

Does anyone know of anywhere where i can buy cheaper IVF drugs .... (obvisouly from a repitable company in Northern Ireland) Is there any chemists that do them. We are about to embark on our 4th cycle. 1st and 2nd failed - cycle 3 was a sucess, but sadly i had a missed m/c and lost the baby at 8 weeks .... im just tryig to save as much money this time around as we can, and if getting even £150 off the cost would be a massive help ....

Thanks  xxxx


----------



## angelw (Jan 19, 2009)

Hi, I'm from Northern Ireland and rang round some of the local chemists and to be honest found that the most of them hadn't a clue e.g £968 for one 30 dose bottle of DR nasal spray?? In the end i went to an online pharmacy (Pharmacy2u), ordered online and posted my prescription off to them. The drugs arrived the next week in a cool box. I had no problems with them, found them very helpful and saved some money also!!


----------

